# الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


هل انت بحاجة الى تدريب باللغة الانجليزية 
هل انت بحاجة لتعلم التصميم الداخلي 
لديك عمل بادارة المناسبات وبحاجة الى شهادة ترفع ثقة عملائك بك ؟

تعال وانضم معنا 
معهد عبر المحيط للتدريب الالكتروني 
يقدم لكم افضل واقوى المناهج التدريبية 
نضمن لكم الفائدة 
متابعة بعد الانتهاء من الدورة واخذ الشهادة 

اضافة الى ذلك اسعار لن تحصل عليها مسبقا 
ونتحدى اي معهد عالمي بهذه الاسعار المنافسة 

دبلوم اللغة الانجليزية 50 محاضرة مباشرة عن طريق القاعة الالكترونية ب 2900 وبعد الخصم 2465 . مدربة لبنانية منهاج معتمد وقوي ومتابعة مجانية لدة 3 شهور . 

والشهادة من المركز العالمي الكندي

دورات تقوية 3 مستويات عليك اجتياز الاختبار لتحديد المستوى وكل مستوى 750 ريال

التصميم الداخلي 1400 ريال 15 محاضرة مباشرة 
بعد الخصم 1190 \\ الشهادات من المركز العالمي الكندي .


ادارة مناسبات 375 ريال . عبارة عن 3 محاضرات شاملة المنهج والتفاصيل شهادة من الاكاديمية العربية للتطوير والتدريب واكاديمية جون هفر

الاعتماد من المركز العالمي الكندي تحت اسم المدربة الدولية المعتمدة 
هنادي الشيخ 
خبرة اكثر من 5 سنوات في مجال التدريب 

نسعى لثقتكم 
نتمنى مشاركتكم 
وابدا رايكم 
عبر المحيط

الخصم فقط عن طريقي _ لارا_


----------



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

الاعتماد من المركز العالمي الكندي تحت اسم المدربة الدولية المعتمدة 
هنادي الشيخ 
خبرة اكثر من 5 سنوات في مجال التدريب


----------



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

جمعة مبااركة


----------



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

لاعتماد من المركز العالمي الكندي تحت اسم المدربة الدولية المعتمدة 
هنادي الشيخ 
خبرة اكثر من 5 سنوات في مجال التدريب 
[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

هل انت بحاجة الى تدريب باللغة الانجليزية 
هل انت بحاجة لتعلم التصميم الداخلي 
لديك عمل بادارة المناسبات وبحاجة الى شهادة ترفع ثقة عملائك بك ؟


----------



## عبر المحيط (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

Hanadi Al-Sheakh Ali
المدربة الدولية هنادي الشيخ علي 
حاصلة على شهادة مدرب دولي من المركز العالمي الكندي 
للاستفسار عن قاعدة بيانات المدربة 
لدى المركز العالمي الكندي 
http://cglobalc.com/


----------



## عبر المحيط (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

دورة ادارة مناسبات مجانية ولفترة محدودة 
للاشتراك ارسل رسالة بالاسم الى 
[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

دورة ادارة مناسبات مجانية ولفترة محدودة 
للاشتراك ارسل رسالة بالاسم الى 
[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

دورة ادارة مناسبات مجانية ولفترة محدودة 
للاشتراك ارسل رسالة بالاسم الى 
[email protected]


----------



## عبر المحيط (14 يناير 2014)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

https://www.facebook.com/events/254998231334453/

نتمنى لكم الافادة مع الاستاذة القديرة والرائعة 
\ سحر \
سيتم تقديم معلومات قيمة في هذه المحاضرة نتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 

الااااان يمكنكم حضور المحاضرات عن طريق الموبايل والاجهزة الذكية بتحميل التطبيق \Adobe Connect Mobile \ من السوق لديكم بشكل مجاني 

الحضور قبل المحاضرة بفترة ليتم تحميل البرنامج الخاص 
ولحجز الاماكن 

رابط القاعة :

https://meet14257297.adobeconnect.com/r8q3lkvf7xh/

نرجوا تجريب الدخول للقاعة قبل الوقت المحدد للمحاضرة وتجهيز السماعات لضمان التواصل بشكل ممتاز
لاي استفسار نتمنى عدم التردد 
دمتم بخير


----------



## عبر المحيط (18 يناير 2014)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

https://www.facebook.com/events/254998231334453/

نتمنى لكم الافادة مع الاستاذة القديرة والرائعة 
\ سحر \
سيتم تقديم معلومات قيمة في هذه المحاضرة نتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 

الااااان يمكنكم حضور المحاضرات عن طريق الموبايل والاجهزة الذكية بتحميل التطبيق \Adobe Connect Mobile \ من السوق لديكم بشكل مجاني 

الحضور قبل المحاضرة بفترة ليتم تحميل البرنامج الخاص 
ولحجز الاماكن 

رابط القاعة :

https://meet14257297.adobeconnect.com/r8q3lkvf7xh/

نرجوا تجريب الدخول للقاعة قبل الوقت المحدد للمحاضرة وتجهيز السماعات لضمان التواصل بشكل ممتاز
لاي استفسار نتمنى عدم التردد 
دمتم بخير


----------



## عبر المحيط (19 يناير 2014)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

https://www.facebook.com/events/254998231334453/

نتمنى لكم الافادة مع الاستاذة القديرة والرائعة 
\ سحر \
سيتم تقديم معلومات قيمة في هذه المحاضرة نتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 

الااااان يمكنكم حضور المحاضرات عن طريق الموبايل والاجهزة الذكية بتحميل التطبيق \Adobe Connect Mobile \ من السوق لديكم بشكل مجاني 

الحضور قبل المحاضرة بفترة ليتم تحميل البرنامج الخاص 
ولحجز الاماكن 

رابط القاعة :

https://meet14257297.adobeconnect.com/r8q3lkvf7xh/

نرجوا تجريب الدخول للقاعة قبل الوقت المحدد للمحاضرة وتجهيز السماعات لضمان التواصل بشكل ممتاز
لاي استفسار نتمنى عدم التردد 
دمتم بخير


----------



## عبر المحيط (21 يناير 2014)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

https://www.facebook.com/events/254998231334453/

نتمنى لكم الافادة مع الاستاذة القديرة والرائعة 
\ سحر \
سيتم تقديم معلومات قيمة في هذه المحاضرة نتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 

الااااان يمكنكم حضور المحاضرات عن طريق الموبايل والاجهزة الذكية بتحميل التطبيق \Adobe Connect Mobile \ من السوق لديكم بشكل مجاني 

الحضور قبل المحاضرة بفترة ليتم تحميل البرنامج الخاص 
ولحجز الاماكن 

رابط القاعة :

https://meet14257297.adobeconnect.com/r8q3lkvf7xh/

نرجوا تجريب الدخول للقاعة قبل الوقت المحدد للمحاضرة وتجهيز السماعات لضمان التواصل بشكل ممتاز
لاي استفسار نتمنى عدم التردد 
دمتم بخير


----------



## عبر المحيط (30 يناير 2014)

*رد: الان ادرس وانت في بيتك واحصل على شهادة*

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------

